# nice 10 pt and doe



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I got a couple nice deer, here is a link to the thread for my hunting team!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2324375&postcount=143


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow! That is a nice ten point. I saw in another post you had to find a new spot. Looks like a good spot.  Congratulations.


----------



## ChasinSprints (Dec 20, 2005)

Now that was a very successful day-----congrats!!!!! Beautiful deer.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sweet, man ytou had a hunt!. this is why people we hunt. I imagine your hewart was a thumping. Congrats on your skuillful harvesting of a couple of fine eaters.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow, I am pumped, nice story and that buck is a buck of a lifetime. Hope it finds it's way to the wall!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

AWESOME!!!  congratulations, you are one lucky gal.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Very Nice ER......Congrats......Freezer is gonna be full.......Mack


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, it was a great hunt, I am thinking about getting him mounted, he is pretty. 

It is true I had to find a new hunting spot at the last minute-- The property I have hunted the last 12 years was sold and I was informed 2nd week of September by the new owner that I could no longer hunt it. So I was off finding a new spot, scouted every day I could and it paid off!! I put in a few hours to figure out the new deer, and even moved each sit until I was able to make contact  

I love this time of year, and am actually thankful that I was pushed to move to another spot giving me a challenge and keep up my scouting skills.

Now to get some of those grouse!!


----------



## lma (Mar 6, 2008)

NICE! Congrats to you. Good read as well.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

What an awesome buck. Great scouting job & good shootin!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Kathleen, 

Now that's an incredible hunt. Awesome job. I think my heart started pounding reading your post.lol. 

Congratulations girl, now that's the way to get it done. No messing around.:evil:

Hmmmm....combo hunting seems to be your style the last couple years. 
But, that's one way to get the meat in the freezer and the antlers on the wall and still have plenty of time for your bird hunting. Females, we're always planning ahead.


You rock girlfriend.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

very nice congrats !~


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey I was thinking. 

Maybe Ernurse needs to change her name to OutdoorBarbie,

Think about it, 

She got a new boyfriend,
A new boat, 
A new bow, 
and now this.

The girls got everything.:lol:


Congrats again Kathleen.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

It's too bad, My buddy wanted me to ask You to marry Him?:lol:

He's seen enough!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Two very nice deer... Congrats!
<----<<<


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

You better get that big boy mounted!!!! that is a really nice buck again! congrats!!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

RIVER LADY said:


> Hey I was thinking.
> 
> Maybe Ernurse needs to change her name to OutdoorBarbie,
> 
> ...


You are crazy:lol:
And--I like my screen name thank you!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Ron Matthews said:


> It's too bad, My buddy wanted me to ask You to marry Him?:lol:
> 
> He's seen enough!!


 
I dont know what to say  ....... :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> You are crazy:lol:
> And--I like my screen name thank you!


 
Hey, I resemble that remark...:lol:

Congrats again, job well done girl.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

ERnurse said:


> I dont know what to say  ....... :lol:


Better just leave it at that then.

Congrats on a fine Hunt, But what Now? Tagged out?? Or you headed out of state next? You should-


----------

